# F-150



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi,

So we hammered out the deal on a new 29BHS from McGeorge's Rolling Hills RV Supercenter in Ashland Virginia over the last few days, and now we're focused on the TV. I found a 2006 F150 4X4 Crew Crab with thw 5.4 Liter V8 Engine and electronic 4 speed Automatic with Overdrive. It's an 8 foot bed, so the wheelbase is 150" and it's equiped with the Trailer Tow Package. The axle ratio is 3.73 and Ford claims that it will tow a maximum of 9100 pounds. Outbacks lists the dry weight of the 29BHS at just under 6000 pounds, so I think I should be OK, but I'd like the opinions of others. I know a bigger truck or a diesel would be better, but this thing is fully equipped, lists for $42,500, and I can drive it away tomorrow for $$35,400. What do you think?

Also, I'd like opinions on the hitch and equalizer. I want whatever's safest. The dealer is offering a Husky, but I'd like to know if anyone believes that there is a greatly superior product. I know this is on these forums somewhere, but I haven't found a succint answer after hours of reading older posts. The electronic brake unit will be by Prodigy.

By the way, I have to say that Scott, the sales manager at McGeorge's, has been a pleasure to deal with. I went back to him after getting a competetive price online and he threw in the Turbo Flush, a box of hoses, fittings and other essentials and then knocked several hundred dollars off the sale price. He's been there just since April, and I believe he has a real committment to build a better reputation for that shop. So far, I'm really pleased.

Any suggestions will be greatly welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I pull our 26RS with an 04 Ford 150 4x4 Crew. I have the shorter bed (5.5ft) and the smaler axle ratio and we have been pulling fine. I live surrounded my hills and mountains so we usually tow with OD off. I still take it very easy because of the precious cargo I carry, not to mention the TV and TT also.

Safety is real important to me. I wish we could get a 3/4 ton truck but it's not in the budget for a while. We did get a Equalizer with the 1200lb bars and a prodigy. They both make the trip so much smoother.

I'm glad to hear your have a good experience with McGeorge's. I went to Lakeshore to get ours and I'd do it again, The haggling and negotiating was just not what I wanted to do. So far no waranty issues since April.

Good luck with the new truck. It sounds like it will be enough to travel safely. If you can get more truck though, I'd do it.

Mike


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

thunderbird said:


> Hi,
> 
> So we hammered out the deal on a new 29BHS from McGeorge's Rolling Hills RV Supercenter in Ashland Virginia over the last few days, and now we're focused on the TV. I found a 2006 F150 4X4 Crew Crab with thw 5.4 Liter V8 Engine and electronic 4 speed Automatic with Overdrive. It's an 8 foot bed, so the wheelbase is 150" and it's equiped with the Trailer Tow Package. The axle ratio is 3.73 and Ford claims that it will tow a maximum of 9100 pounds. Outbacks lists the dry weight of the 29BHS at just under 6000 pounds, so I think I should be OK, but I'd like the opinions of others. I know a bigger truck or a diesel would be better, but this thing is fully equipped, lists for $42,500, and I can drive it away tomorrow for $$35,400. What do you think?
> 
> ...


First off congrats !!! The F-0ne Fiddy will have no trouble towing that TT. I have the Equalizer hitch and I had no trouble towing my 28bhs Outback. Sway has never been a problem for us. I did spend a lot of time setting up the hitch correctly. I spent more for a better hitch, can you put a price on safety?

Good luck with all and have fun !!!!

Strikey Mikey


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Here is a link to the tow calculator that some great folks have posted on this site a few times.

Tow Calculator

It will definitely give you a good idea if your combination will work and how close you are to the limits. It might take a bit of hunting to find the weights, but time well spent before spending all that $.









Rich


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

congrats on the 29BHS, now the F150 will pull it. I have a friend with the same truck and a 34 foot cougar. It pulls it with the OD off but he knows its back their. He wishes he had a 4:11 rear, he feels this would help on the take offs and hills. Once again bigger is always better. Bigger engine, Bigger truck ( F-250 ) and a 4:11 rear. Think about where you will go and how often. Mountains, or flat, local or long distance. I always go for the most power after the expierence i had with my other suburban, i did it just not what i felt was the best.

I have the husky hitch and i seens fine to me, looks strong, fairly easy to hook up and works for me. The sway control is just a friction type and they are what they are unless you buy a more expensive one it will do the job.

I had a good expierence with scott and McGeorges as a whole.


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We've got the '04 F150, 5.4l V8 and 3.73 axles, short bed. We only have a 21RS and we are not very happy pulling even a little trailer with the F150!!! It can handle the weight with respect to maneuvering and stopping, but the F150s are pretty gutless powerwise. I've been shopping for used 3/4 ton truck with a deisel - driving up hills at 35 mph in 2nd at 4800 rpm makes me crazy!! Get a bigger truck.

GenesRUs


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just for a comparison, Dodge is doing the Employee Pricing right now.

The '06 Ram Cummins also have a $1500 rebate.

My truck listed at $43000 and before haggling, we were at $36,200 with the rebate. You are almost there with your 1/2 ton Ford.

Steve


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We pulled a 32 foot Springdale with our F150 and it wasn't any fun...especially in windy or "trafficy" situations on the highway. We finally bought an F250 and it made all the difference in the world. Save yourself the trouble and $ and go big or go home!


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We pull our '07 26RLS with a 2004 F150 with the 4.6L V-8 and so far I have had no problems. Of course I would like a bigger truck, but who wouldn't. Good luck with your descision.


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Buy the bigger truck.. Ford is giving them all away right now. I tow 26RS with F150 Supercrew 5.4L down here in the flatlands. I regret not purchasing the F250 diesel every time I tow. Difference in monthly payment is really not much. F250 diesel will last you at least ten years.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm not putting down anybody's F-150, they are good trucks. But, if you plan to tow your camper any considerable distances nothing pulls like a diesel. I tow my 29FBHS at 70 mph, the truck sits at 2,000 rpm in overdrive getting from 11-13 mpg and there is still plenty of power left to climb hills and/or to pass (without any modifications). City (unloaded) is around 14-16 mpg and highway(unloaded) 18-21 depending on how heavy my foot is. The only regret is that I didn't buy one sooner.









Check out Ford new 6.4L twin turbo diesel coming out for 2007 - looks like a beast!

Good luck with your decision (and wallet







)

P.S. the 29BHS is a great camper, wish I had you 4 bunk setup in mine! My friend Dana towed his with us out to Mount Rushmore from Raliegh, NC. The bunk setup works great wiith the kids! Enjoy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you will wish you had a bigger TV when it comes to ayn hills
I would search around and see if you can find an F250 diesel you will feel more comfortable
in the long run

Don


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

I towed mine with a F-150 for a couple years. Just purchased a F250 6.0 deisel. The F150 will tow it, but you will know it is back there. The few times I've towed with the new truck, I've noticed a big difference. We didn't have too much trouble with sway, but you need to take your time on the mountian roads with the F150. Good Luck on your decision


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I would take Hunter70's advice and get yourself a diesel, Dodge or GM but you'll have a heck of a time finding the GM you want.

I would have to tell you that buying a new F150 for that trailer would be very silly. When you are buying new you should meet or exceed the requirements of your trailer and that trailer requires a 3/4 ton.

Just imagine what a bummer it would be to buy a brand new truck and not be happy with it. I swear if you tow a 29 with a 1/2 truck then that is just what will happen.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I agree, I have the F150 with 5.4 3.73's 4x2, so I have a 9500lbs limit. I tow the 23RS, it does fine on flats and hills. But it's the 23RS, I would go up to the F250 or above with any trailer larger than mine. Any Outback is great, so whatever you choose is a good move.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I agree with the other folks get the diesel and you will not regret it, plus when you buy your next TT you can pretty much just go pick your favorite floor plan, and not worry about (Can I Tow this safely)

For the life of me I don't understand how some folks pull some of the TT's with the TV's they have and say I pull's it just fine. I guess it could be that I grew up out West, and there is no such thing as a hill. Any thing considered a hill out here would be a sloped drivway..

I have been to quite a few places out east, and in some towns the over pass is the biggest hill around for miles, and I guess that could be why I see the post about pulling what I would consider a big TT with a way to small TV.

I guess the bottom line is you can never have to much truck


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

If you go diesel you will never look back. Never worry about did i take to much stuff. Its great peace of mind.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Congratulations, how exciting for you and your family!!!

I towed my 28RSS with an F150 for about 3 months before I went to a used F350 7.3L Diesel. I will never ever go back, what a huge difference. Safety of passengers, safety of TV and safety of OB. With a 29 footer I would not go below an F250 or 2500 and Diesel.

A buddy of mine just bought a new Dodge 3500 from Dave Smith Auto in Idaho. No haggle pricing. They pick you up at the airport and you drive home with your new truck. Mid $30's


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Our 28RSDS tows well behind our F-150, but we stay fairly close to home right now and Michigan is fairly flat. I would sure bet that moving up to a larger TV (as mentioned in several posts) would help immensely, but it really depends on where you plan on going. I would keep safety of you and your family first and formost in your decision making also, which may mean investing in a better hitch/brake controller. I like the Equalizer and Prodigy brake controller, but encourage you to look around (and use this website). Good Luck!!


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Thunderbird
I think it comes down to the use issue. When I bought my truck recently I asked myself how much I'm I going to tow with it and how much of the time will my wife be driving it around town. I work out town so she drives the truck. I had a chance to buy my brother in laws used 2500 or a new 1500. I went with the new 1500. During the summer we will probably get out about 10 times. The 1500 pulls my 23RS just fine and now that I'm finally breaking it in the gas mileage is getting better. If you are planning to do alot of camping and put alot miles on the truck towing go with the bigger truck if you are a summer camper like me (here up north camping is only seasonal not like the folks down south) think about the F150. Ever tried to park a 2500 in a busy parking lot, not fun. My 1500 is alot easier. Just my thought, also asked the salesman if you can take the trailer and truck for a drive to see how it feels.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

bridge bandit said:


> Thunderbird
> I think it comes down to the use issue. When I bought my truck recently I asked myself how much I'm I going to tow with it and how much of the time will my wife be driving it around town. I work out town so she drives the truck. I had a chance to buy my brother in laws used 2500 or a new 1500. I went with the new 1500. During the summer we will probably get out about 10 times. The 1500 pulls my 23RS just fine and now that I'm finally breaking it in the gas mileage is getting better. If you are planning to do alot of camping and put alot miles on the truck towing go with the bigger truck if you are a summer camper like me (here up north camping is only seasonal not like the folks down south) think about the F150. Ever tried to park a 2500 in a busy parking lot, not fun. My 1500 is alot easier. Just my thought, also asked the salesman if you can take the trailer and truck for a drive to see how it feels.


Good point.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

As far as the Husky hitch I would steer clear of it unless they have changed them in the last year on a trailer that size. That is what the dealer sold me and the only type of sway control that I was able to use with the Husky was the friction sway control bars, which are inadequate for a trailer of that length in my opion when there are much better options out there. I chose the Equal-i-zer, but the reese dual cam seems to work just as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Thunderbird!*
And congratulations on the new Outback! WHOO HOO!!!









Now, to your questions...

It would help to know your towing environment, but I think that Outback is too much for the F-150. It is a mistake to base your decision on theOutbacks dry weight. That weight is in no way representative of what you will actually be towing. It is much safer to use the trailers gross weight rating as your guide. Also remember that any extra weight in the truck (passengers, cargo, even options) must be deducted from the trucks nominal tow rating. And then, since safety is obviously a big issue, you want to give yourself and your truck a bit of a cushion. Most experts will recommend not exceeding 85% of the vehicles listed towing capacity.

It's good that you want a quality sway control. In my mind there are really only three to consider. The first two are the Equal-i-zer and the Reese DualCam. Both are reasonably priced and do a fantastic job. The third is the Hensley Arrow. This is the Rolls Royce of hitch setups (with a price to match... about $3,000). Many say it's the best there is, and they are probably right, but for about 1/6 (or less) the price, the Equal-i-zer or DualCam will give you 98-99% of the performance available from the Hensley.

Hope this helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Turning radius is based for the most part on wheelbase, throwing away a poorly designed steering setup . You could have a F150 Crew Long Bed that parks worse then my Crew-Short bed.

My 5" 2" wife has no problem parking our Chevy versus our former similar wheel based size Tundra Double Cab.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I until recently towed my 06 29BHS with an 05 chevy crew cab 4x4 1500 with the 5.3L and 3.42.

gvwr of 7400lbs, 3.73's still were only 7400lbs.

Trailer was delivered at 5750 weight in cabinet, but capacity is really 7710lbs.

3500 lbs axles times 2 is 7000 + 710lbs tongue = 7710 (as per outback factory rep.)

It would tow OK on flats but really strain on hills. generally ran in 3rd without lockup pulling about 2500 rpms.

When a big hill was encountered and I couldn't keep the rpm's up it would downshift to second and pull about 4K and 50mph, which means your stuck in the right hand lane and have no ability go anywhere. After towing a half dozen times I gave up and traded in my 11 moth old truck for a 2500HD with a duramax.

Truck was about 36K plus tax. Pulls trailer like a dream, I have a reece trunion with dual cam sway and 1200lb bars.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Its been said over and over again , get a 3/4 ton or larger ! I was towing my 21RS with a 2004 1/2 ton Chevy , white knuckle ride everywhere I drove . Although I was well within my weight limits it still felt like the TT was driving me , no way I would let the DW drive that rig ! Plus as stated before , just gutless in the mountians , I did not like driving in second gear @4000rpm's .

Replaced that truck with a 2006 2500HD Dmax/Allison and its a whole new world , I would feel good about the DW driving this set up . No more white knuckles rides , solid ride . You know the TT is there but barely , more power than I'll ever need even if I should upgrade my TT .

Diesel is the way to go if the budget allows , if not at least get a gas motor bigger than the 5.4 L , not sure on Ford motor sizes but I would be thinking 6.0 L or bigger . Don't get a F150 or you will be very dissapointed !


----------

